# How Many Do You Need



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

I have at least 10 straps for every watch I own.


----------



## kherova (Aug 21, 2015)

If you want more options, just buy more watches. 
I tend to like certain straps for certain watches. When I get tired I may change up the strap, but I don't swap too often.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

2-3 options per watch is plenty 4 me


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The number that I have, and the number allocated to the current collection are not the same.

I probably have two or three for every watch mounted on a strap. But each unmounted strap is sitting in a dark drawer, alone, for a reason.

Maybe it's waiting for a compatible watch. Maybe it's too long or too worn to ever be useful, yet unsaleable.


----------



## amorg (Jun 29, 2020)

How long is a piece of string? My next incoming watch will arrive with 5 straps. I'm happy about that. I love straps nearly as much as my watches.


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

I like the idea of having a lot of strap options. Leather, bracelet, nato, leather nato, seatbelt, canvas, perlon etc. But I mostly pick a strap/bracelet for a watch and go with it for the vast majority of wears.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 4, 2020)

I try to make sure all my watches share the same lug width so I can wear them on the same set of straps - save you so much money.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a total of 20 for my 5 watches, 15 22mm and 5 20mm. After 15 years into watches, I use 3 or 4 for each dimension, but I love them all.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

One for each watch.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

You're doing it wrong. 10 watches for each strap.....


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I have watches that I never tried on anything other than the bracelet it came on.
Others I feel the need to switch regularly.

My life hack is to only buy watches with the same lug width.
24mm is my go-to, making my all my straps available for all my wayltches. I have lots, but only use maybe 5 or 6 that I switch between 3 daily drivers.

So, in short, 2 per watch I guess.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

To tell you the truth I haven't been much of a strap a holic until recently. I just purchased a used Steinhart Marine Chronometer and I want to swap out the strap.

While in the strap section of WUS I came across the Ukraine strap offered by the Strap Tailor and I had to have one since I'm a big supporter of the Ukrainian people.

But this doesn't stop with the strap I mentioned previously I just ordered a eBay crocodile strap in than to go with my shoes lol. Yup I'm one of those guys who coordinates their belt shoes and watch strap. So far these are the only 2 extra strap I'll need but as I learn more about quality straps I'm sure I'll pick up more.

I have my eye on a sailcloth watch strap once I do more research on them.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

I have five straps and one bracelet for each of my four watches.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

I own three more straps than I have watches:

an IWC Velcro Strap to own the optional strap for the IWC Aquatimer GST at the time










a Zuludiver Sailcloth Strap, because the Vulcain Cricket Aviator Diver on the original rubber is not wearable for me










and a rubber strap, because it was included with my Clerc Hydroscaph H1










I wear all my watches, with the exception of the Vulcain, on the original bracelets and preferably on steel or titanium – simply because the originals always fit and look best.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

I buy my watches on steel bracelets when possible. 
Then I find one leather and one rubber for the watch. so this would be three for me.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I had very few straps. Then I bought a Panerai.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

3-4 straps per watch. if a watch has a bracelet, I never take it off.


----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

As primarily a bracelet guy, I don't need many. I have just two watches that really look good on straps, and have maybe three for each - plenty to change the look from time to time....


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

I currently have 12 straps that will fit all my watches. Various styles and price points. 13th has been ordered, and soon the 14th and 15th and so on. I dont think i will ever have too many.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This one is due Monday, for the PAM 1305...


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Rodentman said:


> This one is due Monday, for the PAM 1305...
> View attachment 16480631


The blue stitching is a really nice touch with the panerai logo color. Subtle yet distinct


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, subtle yet distinct, like this...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

One strap per watch for those I own that have straps on them.......


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

I like 2-3 for each watch, it keeps things interesting and slows down the constant need for new watches.


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

I like a primary and an alternate. Having too many strap options triggers my ADD and keeps me from feeling satisfied with what I’ve got.


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

As much as I like the idea of switching between a wide variety of straps, I've found that I generally prefer to wear most watches on their steel bracelets. I only occasionally put one on a leather strap for a while. A few vintage watches I do wear a leather strap all the time, but just one—I don't switch. And a few divers I'll wear on Barton Elite Silicone bands for part of the time. I've tried, really tried to like nato straps—I just don't.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Just the OEM


----------



## Gatto (Jul 29, 2020)

bmiller1 said:


> I try to make sure all my watches share the same lug width so I can wear them on the same set of straps - save you so much money.


Likewise. It saves money and simplifies things.

I have 1-3 viable straps per watch. Most are 1 or 2.


----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

2. Possibly 3. I've enough different watches, that I've no need for a strap for every occasion, the watch heads do that already. So I typically just have the bracelet, and a strap that works best. As it works out, that strap that works best is a green MN style strap that just looks good on near every 20mm lug watch! 

Other than that, it is also because I'm a simple man. I've no interest in farting around with watche straps, shoe laces, socks, clothes, and so on. I find something I like and I tend to stick with it. Buy a dozen duplicates while I'm at it so I'll always have consistency in my life


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a huge collection, so I'm more of the mindset of finding the perfect strap and it stays on for the life of the watch. I try to vary the strap styles and colors, so depending on what kind of vibe I'm feeling that day, I'll just switch watches, not straps.

I have quite a few spares - OEM straps I've swapped out, extras in anticipation of used watches I've yet to buy. The only watches I have that I will swap straps out on the fly are ones on NATO straps - and I only have a few of those.


----------



## Omar009 (Oct 8, 2015)

The sky is the limit, there is some many options (Leather, nylon, silicon, sailcloth ....) and then colors ...and then the different shades of colors - not all brown straps are the same. add to that even if you have the same brown color - the stitching might be different.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Probably averages out to about 3 per, including bracelets. But many straps are applicable to more than one watch. And some are a "no go", like certain OE straps or bracelets I don't use but save in case I ever want to sell the watch (as it came from the factory).

More important than having so many strap options for each watch is having a variety of watches mounted on different types of straps to suit the moment. If I'm in the mood for leather or a NATO or rubber or whatever, I don't necessarily want to have to deal with taking time to change straps right then and there. Better just to be able pick from different watches already set-up on different types of straps (though which watch has which type of strap may change over time). Same goes for colors. At least, that's as good a reason (excuse) as any for owning multiple watches.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

brash47 said:


> You're doing it wrong. 10 watches for each strap.....


I am not a huge fan of changes and I do not like it that I have ended up with so many straps, but over the course of the years I have stashed all of them while searching for something new or different.
I own watches with two different lug widths. I have bought a rubber, a NATO, a leather and a canvas for each of the widths and I have made two custom canvas for my 22mm. It's easy to amass 20 straps while searching for the ideal one, or when you want to have one for different occasions. For example, I live in a country with hot summers, so the leather ones are a no-go for that period.
My favorite straps are all 22mm wide and this stops me from liking watches with 20mm lug width, because I do not want to buy more straps and do not like to own many watches, 4 are more than enough for me.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I realised I have too many 20mm straps, and not enough 22mm straps.


----------



## beau007 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've found that there is a big difference between how many straps I want (MANY--how many are there? I'll take 'em!), how many straps I have (several dozen), and how many straps I really need (a handful). 
So, at any given time, I have many less than I want and I have many more than I need. It's a sickness!


----------

